
6 Big European Cities Have Plans to Establish Car-Free Zones in Central Areas - mpweiher
http://www.citylab.com/cityfixer/2015/10/6-european-cities-with-plans-to-go-car-free/411439/
======
i_don_t_know
Car-free zones are pretty common in German cities. My hometown has a really
nice and fairly big one with lots of shops, cafes, restaurants, and other
businesses. It's a bit like an outdoor mall in the US, except that it's a real
city where you can live (shops tend to be on the ground floor, apartments on
the upper floors).

------
keywonc
If I were to nominate a US city for this experiment, I'd pick Seattle
downtown.

